# cool lion shoulder pads from Scibor



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

like a lot of companies recently, Scibor's just gotten into the conversion packs market, and as part of their initial releases, they've got a bunch of cool looking lion shoulder pads. i don't think these are designed with Marines in mind, but they look like they will only take minimal conversion work for some pretty spectacular models.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am not to much of a fan of these. While cool, they seem to be made on different qualities, because in my opinion the ones without any decorations are plain, and look like they took no work on while the others are really cool. I doubt I would buy them anyway if im honest, but maybe I shall sometime


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It is a shame the lain one does look like they didn't put much effort into it. The other three are nicely detailed and would make for a very unique army so probably worth getting some if I was to do a marine chapter.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I've never been a fan of the press moulded rough edged tripe scibor churns out on an all too regular basis (seriously why do people pay such a huge amount of money for what is essentially piss poor quality?), and these are no exception, for one thing the noses are so big they look like something from the Muppets, and for second the way there mounted on that block of resin means you gonna be doing allot of work to remove them, and 1 cock up means 1 ruined pad


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I've never been a fan of the press moulded rough edged tripe scibor churns out on an all too regular basis (seriously why do people pay such a huge amount of money for what is essentially piss poor quality?), and these are no exception, for one thing the noses are so big they look like something from the Muppets, and for second the way there mounted on that block of resin means you gonna be doing allot of work to remove them, and 1 cock up means 1 ruined pad


Agreed.
They don't look particularly good, and you have to cut through half an inch of plastic just to get the thing free.
That is a TERRIBLE product, I would never buy it, even though Lion stuff would be perfect for my planned Mahreenz.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i can't honestly say i'm a massive fan of Scibor's work, simply because he doesn't seem to understand anatomy and is highly repetative. nevertheless, i think that these conversion kits are something a bit different and look an aweful lot more interesting. and if nothing else, lots of other people _are_ fans of Scibor, so there is nothing wrong with him expanding his range.

i would hardly object to playing against an army with his miniatures in it.


----------

